# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Miskraam - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Welke signalen kondigen een miskraam aan?*

Een miskraam is eigenlijk een spontane abortus, omdat de zwangerschap op natuurlijke wijze stopt. Meestal is er geen precieze oorzaak te achterhalen. Miskramen komen vrij veel voor: 10 tot 20% van de vastgestelde zwangerschappen eindigt op een miskraam. 

*
Wat zijn de symptomen van een naderende miskraam? 
*
Bij sommige vrouwen voltrekt de miskraam zich onaangekondigd. Bij andere vrouwen kunnen de volgende symptomen optreden: 
• Vaginale bloeding, meestal bruinkleurig, maar soms ook fel rood of rozig.
• Bruine of rode afscheiding in de vorm van vocht of bloedproppen.
• Lagerugpijn.
• Buikkrampen.
• Borsten zijn minder gevoelig.
• Tekenen van zwangerschap zijn minder duidelijk 
• Misselijkheid.
• Duizeligheid.

Belangrijk om te weten: de bloedingen en de vaginale afscheiding nemen, net als de pijngevoelens, gewoonlijk toe tijdens het verloop van de miskraam;


*Wat te doen?* 

Elke vrouw moet aan het begin van de zwangerschap zo snel mogelijk naar haar arts als ze zulke symptomen vaststelt. 
Bij verlies van een stukje weefsel is het raadzaam om dat te bewaren, want de artsen kunnen aan de hand daarvan soms de oorzaak van de miskraam vaststellen. 
Als zich een miskraam aankondigt, moeten vrouwen hun bezigheden tot een minimum beperken of zelfs plat blijven liggen en liefst ook niet vrijen.

De arts zal een aantal onderzoeken doen om na te gaan hoeveel opening van de baarmoederhals er is, om te zien of de zwangerschap zich normaal ontwikkelt, om het aantal foetussen te bepalen, om een eventuele infectie op te sporen, enz. 
In bepaalde gevallen zal hij moeten overgaan tot een ingreep (curettage, zuigcurettage) om het resterende weefsel uit de baarmoeder weg te halen en om het risico op een infectie te voorkomen.


*Na de miskraam* 

Een miskraam is een traumatische ervaring, zowel lichamelijk als psychologisch. Vrouwen moeten zich de tijd gunnen om te herstellen en het te verwerken. In de meeste gevallen krijgen ze de raad om twee 
tot drie weken te wachten voor ze opnieuw gaan vrijen en tot na de volgende maandstonden te wachten om opnieuw te proberen zwanger te worden.
Een miskraam betekent zeker niet dat de volgende zwangerschap op dezelfde manier zal eindigen. De kans is groot dat het een normale zwangerschap wordt.
In geval van herhaaldelijke miskramen is het raadzaam om een specialist op te zoeken en de nodige tests te laten uitvoeren om de oorzaak van de miskramen te achterhalen.

08/01/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
Atlantic Health Sciences Corporation
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

